# 10" Wet Tile Saws - Ridgid R4092 vs. Dewalt DW24000



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

My Ridgid is only a 7" saw, but it cuts anything I throw at it. It is of similar design of the one you mention, but only about $500, and it recovers its own water and pumps it back up to cool the blade. I like the gurney. All my power tools are on wheels, so it has its advantages on jobsites.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> My Ridgid is only a 7" saw, but it cuts anything I throw at it. It is of similar design of the one you mention, but only about $500, and it recovers its own water and pumps it back up to cool the blade. I like the gurney. All my power tools are on wheels, so it has its advantages on jobsites.


Good to know, is yours a newer model - like this one (link)?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No It is an older model, like I said, similar to your first reference, with the gurney, catch basin and spray shield. I'll try to get a model number for you in case you can find one. It works flawlessly.


----------

